# Vom Planen zum Bauen



## rabe62 (28. Aug. 2011)

Tach zusammen,

als dank für das reichliche mitlesen und die vielen Tips habe ich mir fest vorgenommen hier nun meine Baugeschichte festzuhalten. 

Als Start anbei das Foto vom ersten Spatenstich  

Zu den Planungen ist zu sagen, das mir die, bis auf den groben Umriss, mittlerweile für Detailfragen zu kompliziert wurden. Da im fraglichen Gebiet diverse Bäume ihre Wurzeln austrecken und ich auf dem Grundstück noch nicht das Bau-Altlasten-Depot gefunden habe werde ich oben anfangen zu buddeln und schauen müssen wo was im Weg liegt.


P.S.: Und wenn ich meinem IPhone beigebracht habe, Fotos zu drehen werden die auch richtig angezeigt   Aber ich denke, bei so einem Spaten-Portrait ist das nicht soooo wichtig


----------



## Zueroc (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Ich wünsche dir schonmal gutes gelingen für dein projekt und bin schon gespannt auf die ersten bilder.

ich hoffe du hast nochn bissi angenehmes wetter bei den grabungen.

gruß, andreas


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf

viel Spass beim buddeln. Ich wünsch dir ein etwas kühleres Wetter, damit ihr mehr Zeit mit dem graben verbringen könnt und weniger Zeit mit Durstlöschen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## rabe62 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tach auch,

heute wurden ca 30 qm Rasen umquartiert und erste Grabungen getätigt. Archäologen hätten sich bestimmt über die vergrabenen Beton-Dachpfannen gefreut. Ich nicht 

Und es tut sich schon ein kleines Problem in Form von Platzmangel zur Zwischenlagerung des Sumpfbeetinhaltes auf. 
Aber das ist sicherlich lösbar


----------



## rabe62 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tach auch,

knapp eine Woche ist rum. 
Das o.g. Platzproblem wurde gelöst und es wurde fleissig gebuddelt. 
So langsam kann man eine Uferform sehen und ich konnte feststellen, das 7 Meter doch nicht so viel sind wie sie sich anhören. 
Es war auch spannend zu sehen wie ein lederschuh aussieht der seit über 50 jahren in der erde lag 

Die erste Pflanzstufe liegt bei -20 bis -30 , mit Substrat dann -10 - -20. Die Kante und auch die Kante des Uferwalls werden noch ein Bröselverhüterli aus Beton bekommen.  Tiefer als -50 komme ich derzeit auch nicht da der Boden ab der Tiefe hart wie Beton ist. Da werde ich auf den nächsten regen warten müssen.

Das erste Bild zeigt den letzten Mohikaner der Wiese, die früher dort war.


----------



## PeterBoden (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo,


rabe62 schrieb:


> Tiefer als -50 komme ich derzeit auch nicht da der Boden ab der Tiefe hart wie Beton ist. Da werde ich auf den nächsten regen warten müssen.


Naaa, nicht warten. 
Ehe der durchweicht, das dauert. 

Spitzhacke...

So viele Kubikmeter sind es doch nicht, Ende September hast du die Pflanzen gesetzt.


----------



## rabe62 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Ende September hast du die Pflanzen gesetzt.



Hallo Peter,

das wäre ja schön, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn ich bis zum Winter soweit bin, das ich im Frühjahr nur noch die Folie einbringen muss reicht mir das vollkommen. 

Ich hab ja schon einen Teich an dem ich sitzen kann. Da drängelt es dann nicht ganz so heftig


----------



## rabe62 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tach auch,

die zweite Woche ist um und es geht voran. Der tiefe Bereich ist nun dank der Peter'schen Variante mit der Spitzhacke auf -110 angelangt. Tiefer geht kaum noch weil ich sonst unten nicht mehr stehen kann. Im Vordergrund sieht man evtl. den Ansatz der Seerosenfläche in -70. 

Da ich beim Aushub so ca. jede dritte Schubkarrenladung den Plan ändere lohnt eine Skizze erst nach Beendigung der Erdarbeiten. 

Habe mir aber fest vorgenommen die Skizze zu machen. Alleine schon um einen kleinen Pflanzplan zu erstellen. 

Da ich nicht nur buddeln wollte habe ich auch schon mal den ersten Meter der Aussenkante der Kapilarsperre gebastelt und von der Regierung abnehmen lassen. Die Grauwacke kann ich extreemst günstig bei Schiwegermuttern abholen. Warum also nicht als Rand nutzen. Wenn in den Ritzen erstmal Gras wächst sieht man kaum noch was von den Steinen - denke ich mir jedenfalls 
Innen kommt kurz vor der Speere noch ein schmaler Pflanzstreifen auf -10 um den Rand auch von der Wasserseite zu kaschieren.


Im Hintergrund sieht man die aparten, erossionshemmenden Gewebeplanen über dem Sumpfgraben.


Bis demnächst...


----------



## rabe62 (14. Sep. 2011)

*Richtfest und eine Frage*

Tach auch,

2,5 Wochen sind rum. Der grobe Aushub wurde als beendet erklärt. 
Heute betonierte ich den ersten Teil der Fehlaushubkorrekturen  und der Formstützen der kleinen Wälle. 
Am Freitag hole ich die restlichen Randsteine. 
Wenn das Wetter weiter so mitspielt kann ich Anfang nächster Woche Folie und Vlies bestellen. 


Es geht alles viel zu schnell  
Was mache ich denn im Winter 


Im Anhang die Skizze mit den Tiefenangaben. 

Und hier die Frage: 
Bei geschätzten 16 Kubikmeter Inhalt habe ich auch ca 16 - 18 qm bepflanzbare Fläche (ohne Sumpfgraben). 
Was ich bisher hier so gelesen habe müsste das doch für einen filter- und techniklosen Teich reichen. (Bei keinem oder sehr mäßigem Fischbesatz) 
Oder sollte ich doch lieber eine Verbindung zum anderen Teich mit seinem Bodenfilter herstellen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf,

techniklos ist ein Experiment, was gelingen kann oder auch nicht bzw. braucht es Zeit und Geduld, bis es gelingt.  Wenn Du den Filter mit andocken willst, mußt Du die Kapäzität entsprechend anpassen, sonst hast Du 2 schlecht gefilterte Teiche.

Ich persönlich würde es techniklos machen, was aber nur ein Splien von mir ist. Wenn Du damit keinen Erfolg haben solltest, kannst Du ja den Spaten immer noch rausholen und einen Bach buddeln.
Du hast sicher gerade gesehen, das ich gerade meine Überlegungen zum Techniklosen Teich hier festzuhalten und zu diskutieren. Ich denke nicht, das man einen Teich mit Besatz so einfach techniklos lassen kann, ohne andere Möglichkeiten zu nutzen (Regen z.B.)

Dein Teichprofil finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen und ich denke im Vergleich zu Deinen ersten Skizzen bestimmt auch um einiges schöner zu Bepflanzen. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Benny2206 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Rabe62

wie lange bist Du denn schon beim Graben? Ich plane auch noch einen Teich zu bauen in 2011, und hoffe dass ich in ca. 1 Woche soweit bin dass die Folie drinnen liegt und ich mit dem Bepflanzen anfangen kann? Wie gesagt hoffe ich. Als Starttermin ist der 10..10.11 geplant denn dann ist Urlaub. Die Größe des Teiches soll so ca. 2 x 3,5 m werden oder so. Den Platz habe ich und so denke ich dass dies gelingen wird.
Die Planungen Zeichnungen usw. habe ich, Material wie Folie und Flies wird nächste Woche bestellt, so dass alles rechtzeitig da ist.

Gruß Benny


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf,
ich lese in Deinen thread schon eine Weile mit. Will Dir nur sagen, das sieht schon toll aus, und wird ganz sicher ein klasse Teich. Mach' weiter so! Ich teile Deine Meinung bezüglich der Technik, und bin daher gespann, wie er sich dann wirklich entwickelt.


----------



## rabe62 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Thomas: Geduld ist vorhanden  Eine Verbindung wird bei mir sicherlich nicht als Bachlauf existieren. Meine Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern sind sehr übel  Daher hatte ich mir eine einfache 100er KG-Leitung unterirdisch gedacht. 
Der Bodenfilter ist leider meine einzige Möglichkeit, da direkt am zweiten Teich ein solcher BF nicht geht wegen zuviel wurzeln (Noch mehr will ich den Bäumen nicht antun. Und mir auch nicht  ) Und richtige Filtertechnik kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Dann lieber ohne Fische. 

Regenwasser gibt es  nur von oben. Zusätzlich Sammmelflächen habe ich nur die 3 qm von der Hütte. 

Fazit. Ich probiers mal und schau wie das läuft. Im Notfall müssen die Fische eben umziehen. 

Benny: Wenn Du den gleichen Boden hast wie ich, dann sollte das klappen. Bei fettem Lehm sieht es da schon anders aus. Aushub bei mir waren ca 16 Kubik davon 12 abfuhr. Der Rest wandert zurück in den Sumpfgraben. Im Container fein säuberlich wieder verdichtet, damit da auch nur 12 Kubik abfuhr nötig waren  Der Containerfirtze hat sich etwas gewundert als die Erde auf der Kippe fast als Block aus dem Container rausfiel 

Wenn Du fertig bist will ich Bilder sehen. 

Rolf: Die Spannung wächst bei mir auch täglich


----------



## rabe62 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tach auch!
Genau 3 Wochen sind nun rum und morgen wird Vlies und Folie bestellt 

Gestern noch sechs Stunden lang die Randsteine für die Kapillarsperre gesetzt und letzte Betonfeinheiten ausgeführt. Der Ablauf aus dem Ufergraben wurde grob gelegt und ein letzter Test mit dem Laser ergab, das nix verrutscht ist. :freu

Heute werde ich den Muskelkater geniessen und evtl. am Nachmittag  an meinem Designer-Vogelhaus weiter machen. 

Einen fröhlichen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## rabe62 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tach auch!

Die Folie und das Vlies habe ich der einfachheit halber direkt in Unna abgeholt und dirkt mal ausprobiert wie dieses neumodische steife Vlies zu verlegen ist. Ich muss sagen, das alte, einfache Baumwollvlies mag vielleicht nicht so tolle wirkung gehabt haben, aber es lies sich wesentlich einfacher verlegen. So sehe ich eine elendige Schnibbelei auf mich zu kommen um die ganzen kleinen 
Wälle abzudecken. 



Sollte ich das verlegte Vlies eigentlich vor Regen schützen oder ist das dem Vlies egal?



Bilder:  Stand vor dem Vlies und die ersten Bahnen.


----------



## rabe62 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Tachauch,

so ziemlich genau fünf Wochen nach Beginn lass ich gerade Wasser einlaufen.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich:

Vlies verlegt:  Ging dann doch recht einfach nachdem ich was Übung mit dem Messer und der Heisluftpistole hatte. 

Folie verlegt: Mit vier Leuten war das schnell erledigt. 



die Falten grob bereinigt: da fast alles mit Ufermatten belegt wird habe ich nur darauf geachtet die Falten senkrecht zu bekommen und relativ flach zu legen.

Unten ein klein wenig wasser reinlaufen lassen damit die Folie Gewicht hat.

dabei Abgelenkt worden.

Wasser vergessen. 

Mittagsschläfchen gemacht. :smoki

MIST. DAS Wasser! 

Alle folgenden Arbeiten liefen dann unter ca 60cm Wasserhöhe und ihr könnt euch vllt vorstellen was das teilweise für ne schweinerei war. 

Durch das einbringen von Substrat ist die Brühe dann so richtig schön braun geworden. 

Ufermatten eingesandet und gelegt. 

Sumpfzone aufgefüllt und mit einigen umgesetzten Pflanzen bestückt, damit es nicht ganz so brachliegend aussieht. 


Die letzten Ufermatten lege ich dann ein, wenn ich weiss ob überhaupt und wie ich den Schlauch vom Skimmer darunter verlegen werden. 

Ansonsten ist jetzt im Teich an sich Winterruhe angesagt.

Arbeit drumherum ist aber noch genug mit dem Sitzplatz und der Tropfwand. 

Bilder folgen später wenn mein Akku wieder voll ist 



Fazit: Hat wieder spass gemacht und ich bin gespannt wie sich langfristig meine beiden recht unterschiedlichen Teichversionen so machen werden.


----------



## rabe62 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Sodele.

Das Bild. 
Sichtiefe derzeit ca 15 cm. Es gibt zwar noch nix zu sehen aber ich hoffe doch sehr das sich noch ändern wird.


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf.

Was hast Du denn da für Pflanzen in den Ufergraben gesetzt und was für Erde ist da drinnen?

Bezüglich Skimmerschlauch verstecken... umwickle doch einfach den Schlauch mit etwas Ufermatte, befestige diese mit Kabelbindern und schon ist er so gut wie unsichtbar, aber trotzdem noch herausnehmbar...


----------



## rabe62 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Annett,

das ist auch 'ne Idee. Wenn ich den Schlauch habe werde ich das mal Ausprobieren und schauen wie es aussieht.

Im Sumpf ist der Mutterbodenaushub drin. Und Wasser natürlich 

Pflanzen sind da __ Iris aus dem eigenen Garten, ein Pfenningskrautableger und einige mir unbekannte Pflanzen drin. Gekauft habe ich einen Farn und ein Tautropfengras wurde mir geschenkt. Die Unbekannten Sachen habe ich von bekannten und Nachbarn geschnorrt. 
Ob die Iris dort überleben weiss ich nicht, da es ja anscheinend auch für iris unterschiedliche lebensräume gibt aber dort wo sie standen mussten sie weg.


----------



## Zueroc (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf,

das ist, wie ich finde, eine sehr gelungene Topografie. Das verspricht zukünftigen Teichbewohnern ein recht abwechslungsreiches Schwimmvergnügen und bietet gute Rückzugsmöglichkeiten. Sehr schön, weiter so,

gruß Andreas


----------



## rabe62 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Andreas,

merci für die netten Worte. 

@Annett: Hab das gras wieder umgesetzt. Hatte Gräser und __ Seggen mit ihrer Sumpfverträglichkeit verwechselt. Das gras sieht aber auch ausserhalb des Sumpfes gut aus


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Ralf.

Wenn Du mal Einzelbilder der Pflanzen im Unterforum Pflanzenbestimmung einstellst, könnte man Dir sagen, welche noch raus müßten... ich denke nämlich, dass beispielsweise auch der Farn keine dauerhafte Staunässe verträgt.


----------



## rabe62 (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vom Planen zum Bauen*

Hallo Annett, 

danke für den Hinweis. Mit dem Überlauf habe ich der zwischenzeit die Wasseroberfläche ca 10 unterhalb der Erdoberfläche  eingestellt. Damit sollte jedem Anspruch genüge getan werden. Alles ist schön feucht steht aber nicht direkt im Wasser. Ooooder? :?


----------

